# freeride / downhilltrails in koblenzer ungebung



## kaot93 (27. Juni 2008)

hier könnt ihr mal ne sammlung machen mit den ganzen trails (die mich auch interessieren) und am liebsten auch hidden trails aber die dann per pm......

also leg ich mal son bissel los... :http://www.downthehill.de/home.php
das is die seite von den freeridern boppard...

dann gibts noch das in andernach aber da kenn ich keine seite zu...

dann macht ihr doch einfach mal weiter


----------



## Single-Trail (27. Juni 2008)

Damit die Trails noch mehr kaputt gefahren werden^^^

finde ich nicht ok..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (27. Juni 2008)

ja stimmt da haste auch wider recht...

aber bei mir in der umgebung gibts absolut nichts zum fahren mehr...

nachdem rengsdorf ja jetz RIP is müsst ich entweder nach andernach 40 minuten oder nach boppard 50 minuten fahren... und das is mir eigentlich beides zu weit...


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. Juni 2008)

*nö können wir nicht ....*


----------



## kaot93 (27. Juni 2008)

hmm na dann halt net...
ich kanns im gewissen sinne ja auch verstehn...


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Juni 2008)

ja na und ich fahre 3 mal die woche nach andernach sind von mir aus auch 30 minuten wenn ich schnell fahre.
wenn es dir nicht wert ist so "weit" zu fahren dann spiel fussball.
ich fahre auch öfters nach boppard das sind jedes mal 40 euro für mich aber im endeffekt ist es das wert.


----------



## sebot.rlp (27. Juni 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> ja na und ich fahre 3 mal die woche nach andernach sind von mir aus auch 30 minuten wenn ich schnell fahre.
> wenn es dir nicht wert ist so "weit" zu fahren dann spiel fussball.
> ich fahre auch öfters nach boppard das sind jedes mal 40 euro für mich aber im endeffekt ist es das wert.



Mal bitte auf dem Teppich bleiben.
Was einem etwas wert ist, dass ist immer noch ein subjektives Empfinden. Da hat jeder seine eigenen Grenzen.

Für manche sind 40 Euro mehr oder weniger wert. Des weiteren sind es für ihn 40/50 Minuten. 
Für Zeit gibt es keinen allgemeinen Wert in Euro. Für manche Menschen sind paar Minuten schon mehr wert als bspw. 40 Euro.

@kaot93
Wenn du Trails kennenlernen möchtest, dann schließ dich doch einfach mal an einen der Treffs hier an. 

Ciao
Sebastian


----------



## kaot93 (28. Juni 2008)

ich wollt hiermit jetz wirklich keinen krieg oder streit auslösen^^

ich guck mal was sich machen lässt ist halt blöd weil ich nich selber mobil bin....

@sebot.rlp: ich würde ja gerne nur blöd das mein bruder (der hat n auto un würde auch mitfahren denk ich) fast die ganze woche und meistens auch am WE arbeiten muss...-.-


----------



## Michael Night (29. Juni 2008)

"Damit die Trails nochmehr kaputtgefahren werden?" Sehe ich nicht so. Warum darf man denn nicht erfahren wo es noch mehr schöne Trails gibt? Da könnte man sich ja gleich ans Ortsschild stellen und allen fremden Bikern die durch wollen den Weg versperren. Nach dem Motto: Du wohnst hier nicht, also darfst du hier auch nicht biken. Was für ein Quatsch! Stellt euch nicht so an!


----------



## Single-Trail (29. Juni 2008)

Ich habe niemandem verboten die lokalen Trails zu befahren! Ich nehme doch selber immer Leute mit, auf die ich zufällig im Wald stoße, oder halt Leute aus dem IBC. Es geht nur darum das die Trails nicht im Internet stehen sollen...

Das hat 2 Gründe:

1. Beschreibungen ziehen zu viele Leute an und die Wege werden dadurch zu stark frequentiert. Durch falsche Fahrweise entstehen starke Schäden an den Trails, die man deutlich hier in der Region sehen kann. Die Wege haben keine Chance sich zu erholen wenn sie Täglich intensiv befahren werden.

2. Wegbeschreibungen etc. machen  das Forstamt auf unsere lieblings Trails aufmerksam (In der Vergangenheit hat es schon öfter Konflikte gegeben). 

Ich möchte Niemandem den Radsport verbieten, aber bitte stellt hier keine Wegbeschreibungen oder Ähnliches rein. In diesem Sinne...

Happy Trails und liebe Grüße


----------



## kaot93 (29. Juni 2008)

deswegen hatte ich ja gesagt hidden trails oder welche die nicht so öffentlich werden sollen bitte per PM...
damit das nicht in die falschen hände gelangt und so...

ich kann ja verstehn das du nicht jeden idioten auf den trails haben wills...
will ich ja auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fordtwincam (29. Juni 2008)

DER VERTRIDER EHRENKODEX ( ein wenig gekürtzt)

Das Biken auf alpinen Steigen oder Wegen wird geduldet,
und damit das so bleibt sollte man nie vergessen, dass man auf den Single Trails zu Gast
ist und sich dementsprechend verhalten! Also: respektiert andere Wegbenutzer, schätzt die Natur
und die Berge. Wir wollen die Natur erhalten. Denn ohne Natur kein biken

Der Ehrenkodex

    * Hot Spots meiden. Als Hot Spots werden populäre Routen bezeichnet, die aufgrund
      verschiedener Faktorenkombinationen (z.B. einfache Strecke, landschaftliche
      Schönheit etc.) viel frequentiert werden, bzw. massentauglich sind (z.B. keine
      längeren Tragepassagen). Auf diesen Strecken herrscht eine hohe
      Bikerfrequenz (speziell an Wochenenden). Es kommt zu Konflikten mit anderen
      Wegbenutzern und Wegehaltern. Durch falsche Fahrtechnik und zuviel Frequenz
      wird natürliche Bodenerosion verstärkt. Wenn immer mehr Biker Hot Spots meiden,
      wird sich die Situation dort wieder normalisieren.
* Bildung neuer Hot Spots vermeiden. Öffentliches Posten von Routen in
      Internetforen? Bitte nicht. Sonst werden diese Routen schnell zu Hot Spots,
      und schlimmstenfalls an Wochenenden mit Ridern überschwemmt, die nur Trails konsumieren
      wollen, anstatt sich ihr eigenes Abenteuer zu suchen. Seht eure Verantwortung und
      behaltet eure Traumtrails für euch - sie werden es euch danken. Wenn ihr Bilder
      oder Videos von euren Touren veröffentlichen wollt, tut dies in jedem Fall ohne Ortsangabe
 . Bremsspuren verstärken Erosion.
      Deshalb Kurven und Serpentinen unbedingt ausfahren und nicht abschneiden. Wenn ihr
      ein Problem mit engen Serpentinen habt, übt Vorderrad- und Hinterrad Umsetzen (Nosewheelie).

      deshalb rücksichtsvoll sein, zur Seite stehen und den Weg frei machen.
      Für die, die es noch nicht wissen: Im Gebirge grüsst man einander.
    * Ruhe im Wald. Lautes Rufen und Lärmen ist im Interesse aller Waldtiere und der
      Menschen, die sich dort erholen wollen, absolut zu vermeiden.
    * Keinen Müll hinterlassen. Zigarettenkippen, Aludosen, Plastikverpackungen... haben
      im Wald nichts verloren. Wenn man an einem Weg Müll findet, und sei es nur ein Bonbonpapier,
      bitte mit ins Tal nehmen. Die Natur wird's euch danken.

Dann können wir auch noch in 50 Jahren fahren.


----------



## kaot93 (29. Juni 2008)

also das : 





> Das Biken auf alpinen Steigen oder Wegen wird geduldet,
> und damit das so bleibt sollte man nie vergessen, dass man auf den Single Trails zu Gast
> ist und sich dementsprechend verhalten! Also: respektiert andere Wegbenutzer, schätzt die Natur
> und die Berge. Wir wollen die Natur erhalten. Denn ohne Natur kein biken



un das hier : 





> * Ruhe im Wald. Lautes Rufen und Lärmen ist im Interesse aller Waldtiere und der
> Menschen, die sich dort erholen wollen, absolut zu vermeiden.
> * Keinen Müll hinterlassen. Zigarettenkippen, Aludosen, Plastikverpackungen... haben
> im Wald nichts verloren. Wenn man an einem Weg Müll findet, und sei es nur ein Bonbonpapier,
> bitte mit ins Tal nehmen. Die Natur wird's euch danken.



find ich absolut das wichtigste!!!


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Juli 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Ich habe niemandem verboten die lokalen Trails zu befahren! Ich nehme doch selber immer Leute mit, auf die ich zufällig im Wald stoße, oder halt Leute aus dem IBC. Es geht nur darum das die Trails nicht im Internet stehen sollen...
> 
> Das hat 2 Gründe:
> 
> ...



so ein schmarn echt. als ob die verantwortlichen leute nicht wüssten wo sich eure trails befinden 
freut euch doch lieber über mehr leute mit gleichem intresse.
und damit möchte ich auch herzlich leute auf unsere dh und kein bisschen fr strecke nach andernach einladen(befahren auf eigene gefahr(bitte strecke nicht unterschätzen hba von der strecke schon nen schlüsselbeinbruch)) am hochkreuz in eich. google earth daten zum start der strecke findet ihr im dh andernach thread ( da gibt es zwei threads müsst ihr halt kurz schauen.


----------



## kaot93 (1. Juli 2008)

kann man da denn auch mitm hardtail einigermaßen anständig runter kommen?


----------



## agrohardtail (4. Juli 2008)

ja kommt man gut mit runter. nen kumpel fährt da immer mim hardtail.


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

auch als anfänger????
ich such ne strecke wo ich mal üben kann ohne mich gleich so zu zerlegen das cih die nächsten 5 jahre auf kein rad mehr kann^^

hab auch nur hardtrail...

mfg antilles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (29. Juli 2008)

also ich bin zwar eigentlich kein anfänger mehr aber die strecke in boppard is eigentlich perfekt^^
nich so schwer über all chicken trails und perfekt für hardtails...


----------



## Antilles (29. Juli 2008)

das klingt ja so als müssste ich da mal hin:-D


----------



## kaot93 (30. Juli 2008)

schaden würds nich^^

aus welcher ecke kommst du denn?


----------



## Antilles (30. Juli 2008)

Rübenach... also muss ich nur grad nach koblenz und dann am rhein entlang bis boppard...
denk ma so 45 min.
dann die strecke finden


----------



## kaot93 (30. Juli 2008)

also hast dus ungefähr so weit wie ich^^

ich hab 50 mins ca
nur von der andern seite glaub ich...


----------



## agrohardtail (30. Juli 2008)

andernach kann man alles umfahren und der obere teil ist perfekt zum üben kleine leichte doubles(2 stück) und wurzeln, ist halt ne reinrassige downhillstrecke. aber man kann mit nen bissl geschick alles umfahren muss das roadgap auch umfahren wiel ich 7wochen verletzt war. der chickenway ist zwar auch nen roadgap aber nen kleines und dann kann man einfach vom kleinen in den hang springen in dem das große steht ganz logga.

@ die nervensägen die meinen die trails werden durch ne beschreibung extremst befahren.
habe schon mehrmals hier im forum die strecke angepriesen und im dazugehörigem thread stehen soagar die koords für google eart und bis jetz kam keiner.
vllt ist euch tollen bikern die strecke auch zu anspruchsvoll. wer weiß.

ps: kommt ihr ich intelligent vor wenn ihr fremdwörter wie frequentiert benutzt.


----------



## kaot93 (30. Juli 2008)

ich kannte die strecke in andernach bis jetzt nur so vom hörensagen aber ich denke das ich da auch mal hin muss...^^


----------



## gregor_manke (2. August 2008)

die strecke in andernach lohnt sich auf jeden fall!!! jetzt ist inzwischen auch noch die transferpassage fertiggebaut mit noch nem steinfeld!
macht auf jeden fall richtig spaß!

mfg gregor


----------



## kaot93 (3. August 2008)

oook dann werd ich unbedingt ma noch na andernach kommen!!


----------

